# h/f mini lathe carriage gear question



## sourdoughsmitty (Jan 19, 2012)

well the ol mini lathe has been begging me to mod her now that my sb9 is up. I am installing roller bearings in all the usual places dual rollers in the carriage crank and soon to be rollers in the slides. But whoever made the gears for this must have done it on a monday I would like to cut new gears for this but have never cut them before anyone know what pressure angle these are at ? or any other help for a first time gear cutter? :big:
thanx smitty


----------

